# Mats?



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Jacey has lots of mats. I have managed to remove most of them with my fingers and picking them out, but some are bigger and tighter than others. What are your ways to get mats out?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Patience, patience, and more patience.

I use a similar method to what you have been doing, only for the stubborn/big ones, I use a seam ripper to kind of slice & separate the mats, then go back to using my fingers to try & pry them apart. I also use Baby Powder with Cornstarch (v. important to get the cornstarch!) - directly on the mat, then use fingers to pry apart. Always on a dry coat.

Cowboy Magic (gel) is also good, but I don't use this if the mat is close to the skin. If the mat is on/close to the skin, I use the Baby Powder method, and brush & brush first, to get it away from the skin, then more powder to work it out.

Patience!

Its very time consuming!  Patience! Good luck!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, patience! It took me 1 hour and a half to de-mat her ears! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When i came home from visiting my mom for two weeks my two babies with long hair were matted head to toe and the matts where down to the skin. I used Cowboy Magic and would pour it on the matts and let it soak in and then pick the matt apart with the last tooth of the face comb. I also dematted my friends malt that had the same problem. She was spayed and they didn't comb her for 3 weeks because they thought they would hurt her. I was able to save everyones coats, but it's very time consuming and you have to be patient. I would comb alittle and then give the dogs and me a break. Good Luck.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Sadly, I live overseas and may not be able to get that product, but we'll see! ^ ^ Thanks again!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What mats ? I am a grooming machine  Sarah


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i remove small mats with my fingers ,,larger mats are a pain to are little friends so i cut them off  jo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i remove small mats with my fingers ,,larger mats are a pain to are little friends so i cut them off  jo


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, okay, I see, Jo.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636156


> I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.[/B]



It sounds like she is going through coat change. Just try to keep on top of them and also giving a bath every three days helps.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636161


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636156





> I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.[/B]



It sounds like she is going through coat change. Just try to keep on top of them and also giving a bath every three days helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Every 3 days??? It's such a traumatic experience for her lately it takes her a week-10 days to get over it! She is getting worse all of a sudden about baths instead of better. We have a new groomer since we've been up in MA. I love them but maybe Dixie doesn't.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636178


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636161





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636156





> I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.[/B]



It sounds like she is going through coat change. Just try to keep on top of them and also giving a bath every three days helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Every 3 days??? It's such a traumatic experience for her lately it takes her a week-10 days to get over it! She is getting worse all of a sudden about baths instead of better. We have a new groomer since we've been up in MA. I love them but maybe Dixie doesn't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It sounds like it's taking her to a groomer, not the actual bath that is traumatic! I have only taken mine to a groomer once, and that was when my first maltese was 6 mos old.(she's three now) I have had success with the bathing every three days and while they dont' love it, it's not a traumatic experience (esp since they know they get lots of treats afterwards!) 

For the bad matting, I use Quicker Slicker (or whatever else I have handy) and spray the mat, then pick it apart with the end of a rattail comb. Sometimes I'll use Cowboy Magic. I hate the close to the skin mats! I also train my dogs to lay on their backs on my lap and again, while they don't love it, they tolerate it (and get lots of treats when i'm finished) It's much easier to blow dry their legs and tummy when they are trained to lay on their backs. 

If I have a huge mat on a dog that I am not showing, I will cut it out (as long as it is in a place where it's doesn't really show, LOL!) Right now I have two dogs in short coats and two dogs in long coat. 

Have you tried to bath Dixie yourself? That might make it easier for her!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 16 2008, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636222


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636178





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636161





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636156





> I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.[/B]



It sounds like she is going through coat change. Just try to keep on top of them and also giving a bath every three days helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Every 3 days??? It's such a traumatic experience for her lately it takes her a week-10 days to get over it! She is getting worse all of a sudden about baths instead of better. We have a new groomer since we've been up in MA. I love them but maybe Dixie doesn't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It sounds like it's taking her to a groomer, not the actual bath that is traumatic! I have only taken mine to a groomer once, and that was when my first maltese was 6 mos old.(she's three now) I have had success with the bathing every three days and while they dont' love it, it's not a traumatic experience (esp since they know they get lots of treats afterwards!) 

For the bad matting, I use Quicker Slicker (or whatever else I have handy) and spray the mat, then pick it apart with the end of a rattail comb. Sometimes I'll use Cowboy Magic. I hate the close to the skin mats! I also train my dogs to lay on their backs on my lap and again, while they don't love it, they tolerate it (and get lots of treats when i'm finished) It's much easier to blow dry their legs and tummy when they are trained to lay on their backs. 

If I have a huge mat on a dog that I am not showing, I will cut it out (as long as it is in a place where it's doesn't really show, LOL!) Right now I have two dogs in short coats and two dogs in long coat. 

Have you tried to bath Dixie yourself? That might make it easier for her!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I do bath Dixie myself. I bath her every 7-10 days. She goes to the groomer every 5 weeks to get her hair cut etc. and, of course, gets bathed by her too. Do you mean I could bath her before I take her to the groomer? Now that I think of it she was fine the first time after the groomer. The next 2 times (there have only been 3 here in MA) she had the helper of the owner/groomer who is not used to doing it on her own and seemed nervous. She loves Dixie. The owner is having a baby about now so is otherwise occupied for a bit. Maybe that's why she is getting worse about having a bath. I comb & brush her, brush her teeth, check her ear hair, hair on pads, wash face & whatever else I can't think of & usually put in a bow every morning. I get the mat out as you described but she is such a wiggle worm sometimes she has pulled it herself with the comb stuck in it. She will only be done 1 more time by her & then we are on our way back to FL and she loved her groomer there. I LOVE the way the girl here cut her face this last time so she does do a good job on the cutting. I wish Dixie could tell me!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Jacey is such a... suck up that she LLLLOOOOVVVVEEESSSS the groomer, thankfully! Thanks again! If I find some more mats I am TOTALLY going to give these a try!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (jaceybaby @ Sep 17 2008, 05:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636511


> Jacey is such a... suck up that she LLLLOOOOVVVVEEESSSS the groomer, thankfully! Thanks again! If I find some more mats I am TOTALLY going to give these a try![/B]


I'm sorry I horned in on your question. I didn't want to ask the same question, basically, again. The answers you got helped me too. Thanks. :sorry:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Ha ha ha, no need to be sorry! I grew up with 3 brothers who "horned" every question I/or anyone else had!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636156


> I just logged on to ask the same question. Dixie has suddenly started to have little mats about every day. They pop up in different places so it's not a particular place. She gets so anxious when I find one because she knows they can hurt. She jumps and squirms and makes it more difficult not to hurt her. She just turned 10 months old. Is her hair changing or is it something I am doing? I so don't want to hurt her.[/B]


I'm sorry you're having this problem, but I'm glad to read about it. Madison, who is also 10 months old, has begun matting - all of the sudden it seems! I thought I was doing something wrong, so it's encouraging to know it could be a change in her coat. I'll just keep pickin' away and hope it gets better soon!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep! While tedious, daily grooming helps tons!


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

I use a letter opener to cut threw matts works well but still have to work with it


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

HELLO LADIES , MY ROMAEO AND JULIET AT ONE TIME WHERE REALLY HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MATS BUT I GOT A LITTLE MORE AGGRESIVE WITH THE BATH AND COMBING AND ITS WORKED. I GIVE THEM BATHS EVERY WEEK ALWAYS MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD CONDITIONER AND BRUSH WITH SLICKER AND SHINE BRUSH EVERYDAY.. IF I FIND A MAT I CANNOT WORK I WILL CUT IT BUT ONLY IF THE COMBING AND WORKING IT THROUGH DOESNT WORK AND I CAN TELL IF ITS GOING TO BE BAD FOR MY BABY SO AWAY IT GOES. SINCE I COMMITED TO COMBING EVERYDAY HAVE NOT HAD A PROBLEM BUT EVEN WITH THAT DEPENDING ON THE COAT I WONDER IF ITS POSSIBLE THEY MAT OVERNIGHT lol


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Products notwithstanding, I actually find that nothing takes the place of regular and thorough brushing followed by combing...and being diligent about it.


----------

